# Can you PLEASE help with video chat via Mac to Chromebook?



## Amie (Dec 10, 2013)

My friend has a Samsung Chromebook; I have a Mac and I use Skype. There is no Skype app for Chromebook. Is there an alternative app that he can download that will allow us to still Skype?

If not, what are the alternatives? I can download another video chat program for my computer (one that will also work with Chromebook), but I would like to know how "secure" these other programs are, if it comes to that.

Thanks so much for any suggestions!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2013)

I did find the page Skype for Chromebook and it might help to get around Skype for it.

Plus if that doesn't work for you I did find a ChromeBook web Store search and found an Google Hangout app that you could use for video calls.


----------



## Jr Oakes (Jun 29, 2014)

Satcomer said:


> I did find the page Skype for Chromebook and it might help to get around Skype for it.
> 
> Plus if that doesn't work for you I did find a ChromeBook web Store search and found an Google Hangout app that you could use for video calls.



I created instructions for a workaround using Digital Ocean and Chrome's VNC App.  This will let you run Skype as well as other desktop (ubuntu) apps on your Chromebook via VNC.  It works really well.  Read here --> Install Skype on a Chromebook using VNC and Digital Ocean


----------

